# WESTSIDE / BAMA PARTY



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BIG EARL is doing his ELVIS gig Saturday at the FLORABAMA. I know Emeraldcozy, his wife, Myself and Niki are going and thought it would be great if we were able to meet a bunch of the O.B. and Foley folks that are on here. 

He is playing under the big tent outside I believe. BIG EARL is also playing friday night at 6PM. He does songs like Rodney Carrington. He has like 11 records and think he records all his songs at the SILVER MOON. 

Some of the BAMA crowd my have seen him and I think he lives over in Navaree or somewhere like that. 

Anyways it should be a good time. I've heard if you are an ELVIS fan it is a "DO NOT MISS" event. 

Who's Up for a good time at the BAMA??:letsdrink:letsdrink





Here is a clip of him on YOUTUBE doing his Elvis act. Don't know where it was at but looks more like the Silver Moon then the BAMA.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

what time saturday murph? you know fred (pourman1) works at the bama...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it said he started at 6pm so I was thinking around 5:30pm


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Big Earl is my hero and the Flora-Bama is my homebase bar. I hope he OD's on the crapper again this year.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

So nobody else is interested? Was hoping to meet some of the BAMA folks. :letsdrink


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry murph at work saturday nights now.. or i would come


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *corrinas2 (2/26/2010)*sorry murph at work saturday nights now.. or i would come


Yea, Corrina I know you would be there if you could. :reallycrying

You know I know 2/3 of the original or old PFF members was just trying ot met a few of the new and OLD. Guess it is not gonna happen, After all I met Mr. Gilghrist (sp?) years ago and pourman about a year ago. Roll with the flow.:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

here is the SKED for folks. 

http://www.florabama.com/entertainment.htm


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, if anyone showed up you will know I sure as hell didn't have a chance to find you. There were about 1,000 - 1,500 at the BAMA tonight. You couldn't even see the stage it was so crowded. :banghead:banghead

I saw some of the show by sneeking in the back door stage door. Only way I had a chance. Music sounded great and sounded like everyone had fun. NEXT TIME I WILL BE THERE 2 HOURS EARLY TO MAKE SURE I GET SEATS. :banghead:banghead:angel

What little I saw it was a hellva show. They also did a pointer sisters show which sounded great also. 

Stopped and got a LILLIAN's Pizza on the way home and getting ready to tear into it and watch a movie. :usaflag


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

JUST flew in last night around 10 :banghead ... I hated to miss that show , one of the best events all year :letsdrink ... Big Earl lives in Foley , he is a regular at the Florabama :letsparty


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Pourman, *

*Sorry we missed you by a couple of hours Today aka Sunday. Got to meet your co-workers, see ya next time.*


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes I heard you were there today , sorry I missed you :doh ... we have ALL Summer though :letsparty


----------

